# 1st round of femara/letrozole...wanted: Success stories!!!



## brittsho

I have been doing some massive research trying to find recent success stories to induce ovulation by using Femara. Clomid did not work for me whatsoever. I of course want to get pregnant, but mostly just want to know that I will ovulate with this med (I have PCOS). I started 7.5mg today & will be taking CD 3-7. 

Any success stories would be much appreciated!!! :thumbup:

Thanks ladies!:hugs:


----------



## Madgirl

I havent taken femera before but have seen lots of success stories when clomid failed! :)


----------



## brittsho

really....ANY! :dohh:


----------



## readyformore

I took femara, but not for inducing ovulation; it was for unexplained infertility. It gave me horrible headaches for 10 days straight. Are you also doing IUI?

I have heard that it works well when clomid hasn't. We choose femara b/c clomid thinned my lining.

Good luck.


----------



## brittsho

Yes we are also doing IUI...husband wasn't too thrilled but whatever it takes I suppose!! I took my 3 before bed last night so I haven't had any noted side effects as of yet. Clomid gave me HORRIBLE side effects so I'm glad femara is expected to have less. 
So what did femara do for you? How many times did you take & what mg?


----------



## readyformore

I took 2.5 mg cd3-7 last month along with IUI. Ovulation hasn't been the issue, so I didn't need a high dose.

We are taking this month off and going to hopefully try IUI again in October. And my husband isn't thrilled either, lol.


----------



## Amber3

Hi there
Am also taking a very low dose Femara since I also ovulate on my own ( I actually read you have better chance with Femara if you dont ovulate on your own) and so far I have had an improvement in my hormonal levels. Unfortunately, not much else yet. I have had no side effects which I did on Clomid
Amber


----------



## cooch

I'm on Femara too, still to get bloods done but I had confirmed ovulation the first month on it. The headaches are a pain but I'll take them for a baby!!


----------



## readyformore

Nice too hear someone else had a headache with it cooch.
I was actually happy when we decided to take this month off. That headache lasted 10 days.

I think femara made me feel worse than clomid. But, I did gain a ton of weight with clomid. Hmmm. . . I wonder which is better, lol.


----------



## sugarpuff

I took letrozole cd2-6, got pregnant that cycle and now have a beautiful little girl to show for it :)

Best of luck :hugs:


----------



## Chiles

Hey I am starting femara when AF arrives, Good luck!


----------



## nabila1230

nice and interesting


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I took Clomid and had HORRIBLE side effects, after 9 months an RE switched me to Femara. 

I also get headaches from Femara BUT they only last as long as I am taking the pills. Unlike Clomid, Femara only stays in your body for 24 hours after the last pill. The reason Femara causes headaches is because it decreases the estrogen in your body. 

I was diagnosed with PCOS about 10 years ago. We were finally able to get pregnant with Femara 5mg (CD3-CD7) with Follistim injections (CD5, CD7, CD9) and Ovidrel ...combined with an IUI. 

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## brittsho

thanks ladies!

Did you have any twitching/fluttering that you could feel in your ovaries when you took it?


----------



## readyformore

brittsho said:


> thanks ladies!
> 
> Did you have any twitching/fluttering that you could feel in your ovaries when you took it?

No, but my usual ovulatory pain was slightly more intense.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I didn't feel anything in my ovaries till I was at about CD9 ... they just felt "full & achy". 

After the trigger shot, I could feel the follicles pop.


----------



## brittsho

I wonder if I should be concerned...its not a horrible pain, but its definitely noticeable. My last day of the pills were 2 days ago & I know its not due to ovulating just yet. I do have PCOS so maybe its something to do with that? I wish I didn't over analyze everything!! Errr!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My ovaries ached really bad from CD9 and just got worse until ovulation. I have PCOS as well and my ovaries never grew follicles on their own (natural cycle). I feel everything when I am on medication and I think this is because my ovaries aren't used to it. 

My ovulation is quite painful, it will send me to my knees for a good 15-20 minutes. 

The cycles that I developed cysts...I didn't even feel them till I was about 10dpo. The cycle I had a HUGE cyst (7cm), I didn't even feel it -- go figure!


----------



## cooch

Hi, I'm on my second month of Femara/letrozole, my CM has dried up!! Does this mean I will still ovulate?? This is the first month- I have been charting since Jan- that I haven't had CM at this stage of my cycle. Its not down to stress as I was incredibly stressed Jan-Jun and still got loads of CM. I'm still going to ttc but just confused.


----------



## Chiles

have you tried mucinex?


----------



## ANYA

I've been diagnosed with PCOS since 2007, been TTC#1 6yrs now. I used three rounds of clomid, and all failed. I did ovulate just did not conceive. I've been moved to femara this month and it it's giving me headaches also. WIth clomid the only thing I experienced was some weight gain.

The Dr said that clomid does dry u out but not the femara so I'm waiting to see.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

ANYA said:


> I've been diagnosed with PCOS since 2007, been TTC#1 6yrs now. I used three rounds of clomid, and all failed. I did ovulate just did not conceive. I've been moved to femara this month and it it's giving me headaches also. WIth clomid the only thing I experienced was some weight gain.
> 
> The Dr said that clomid does dry u out but not the femara so I'm waiting to see.

Took me 6 years to get prego with #1 ... I ended up making an appt with an RE. I did 2 cycle's of IUI and got pregnant!!

Has your hubby had a SA done?? Are you being monitored while on Clomid and or Femara??


----------



## Chiles

what cd did you get your +opk


----------



## brittsho

Hey ladies! I just wanted to let you know that clomid did not induce ovulation for me on four rounds 150mg. I did however ovulate on CD 20 first round 7.5mg of femara (my cycles are 35days)


----------



## Trist

High ladies! I'm excited to start femara any day now. Would love to keep in touch with other femara ladies and share experiences and hopefully success stories!

Should i be going to get blood work done on cd 2 and cd 21 on EVERY cycle on femara? My FS wasnt clear on that. I do have a requisition for the blood work for the first month but thats it.

Good luck to all of you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chiles

Welcome trist! I will have cd 21 bloods next week. Nothing is set in stone yet. Its all up to your RE or FS. If I don't get my bfp this month I am going to get monitored with u/s next month and get the trigger. I still have not gotten a pos opk yet. I def have bachache and tender boobies. Slight twinges. Good luck, and keep us bposted!


----------



## cooch

Here's my Femara update. Day 21 bloods (2nd month- I think). 29 (UK measurement). This is far too low and the doc has now put me on progesterone supplements as well. Really wan this to work as I don't want Clomid .


----------



## Chiles

cooch said:


> Here's my Femara update. Day 21 bloods (2nd month- I think). 29 (UK measurement). This is far too low and the doc has now put me on progesterone supplements as well. Really wan this to work as I don't want Clomid .

I hope that the femara works better this time around... What dose were you taking?


----------



## brittsho

I never had a progesterone check, they brought me in for an ultrasound to see if any follies grew to at least 15mm to indicate ovulation. The reason being is that I have long cycles & assumed ovulation wouldn't occur until later. I did ovulate this time around cd 21 (+ OPK cd20) I did not end up pregnant however I start round 2 today. I'm feeling more optimistic this month!


----------



## Chiles

brittsho said:


> I never had a progesterone check, they brought me in for an ultrasound to see if any follies grew to at least 15mm to indicate ovulation. The reason being is that I have long cycles & assumed ovulation wouldn't occur until later. I did ovulate this time around cd 21 (+ OPK cd20) I did not end up pregnant however I start round 2 today. I'm feeling more optimistic this month!

I think I am going to have an ultra sound next cycle if I don't get a BFP this cycle. GL to you this cycle.


----------



## cooch

Chiles said:


> cooch said:
> 
> 
> Here's my Femara update. Day 21 bloods (2nd month- I think). 29 (UK measurement). This is far too low and the doc has now put me on progesterone supplements as well. Really wan this to work as I don't want Clomid .
> 
> I hope that the femara works better this time around... What dose were you taking?Click to expand...

Think its 7.5 on day 3 of cycle. Which isn't a lot but I had follicle tracking done the first months and it showed a good ovulation= the Femara had worked. Confused by this month's results. Will check in again with my lap results as there may be some endo which is interfering with my ovulation


----------



## Jinjun

Hello I am 31 years old and my DH and I have been trying to conceive for almost 4 years for our very first child. So far we have had 3 failed IUI's with Clomid and now recently switched to Letrozole-Femara . I just had my doctor's visit today to monitor my follicles size through Ultrasound and I am excited with the result compared to Clomid. I have a feeling this cycle just might work. I will kepp you updated. I wish you all lots a baby dust and a BFP soon! Take care and have a blessed day. I share my journery in trying to concieve here if you like to follow me . Thanks again!! https://www.youtube.com/user/Orathai22?feature=mhee


----------



## AlcSmc89

I have tried clomid and a steriod together the last 3 cycles with not even a mature follicle. Plenty of headaches, hot flashes and dry eyes, but now I am in my 4th day of Femara. No hot flashes only slight headache on day 1 and 2. I am 41 and want a baby so bad with my husband of 1 year plus! Mid cycle scan next week. Praying hard!


----------



## sugarpi24

I started femera 5mg tonight....clomid didn't get me to ovulate so hopefully this will :( good luck ladies!!


----------



## tawanamood

I started 7.5mg of Femara CD 2 and tonight will be my last dose (I decided to do 6 days worth instead of 5).

I had four rounds of Clomid and only ovulated twice.


----------

